
The Emerging Science of Computational Psychiatry - Osiris30
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608322/the-emerging-science-of-computational-psychiatry/
======
valuearb
So a discipline that isn't able to conduct repeatable studies to support its
key principles, can be computerized? OK.

~~~
justforFranz
Found the Scientologist!

------
kensai
This: "Computational psychiatry has suddenly made it possible to mine data
from long-standing observations and link it to mathematical theories of
cognition. It’s also become possible to develop computer-based experiments
that carefully control environments so that specific behaviors can be studied
in detail."

~~~
tinha
Yes, I think the main point here is that technology is allowing experiments to
be conducted under controlled environments, which is hard to do in real life.

